# 3 Axis Skull



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

This is my latest 3 axis skull. I had him hanging from shackles last year, but this year he'll sit in his chair and chat to the kids. He'll also do double duty at my sons race track where he'll call out every kid. It's gonna be a fun year.

TomWaits9-4-10.mp4 video by indianaholmes - Photobucket


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, very nicely done. But I'm curious...What is he building in there?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice. I like the skin around the jaw. Looks great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a fanatastic prop BTH! Very nice work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thats awesome!!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone. He is my first corpse attempt. If I were to do it again, I would have put more holes in the pantyhose before latex. But other than that, I'm happy with the way he turned out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic job! You've got really great movement and timing. I think the corpse job looks great too.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree...it looks great. I also noticed the skin around the jaw. Nice touch.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed! Where did you get that soundtrack? I would like a copy if you have it.
What's he building in there?
The corpse look really rounds out that prop, looks like he got a hold of some that poison under the sink.


Very nice job, the animation is very well done, and I know that's the hardest part.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, His voice and mannerisms remind me of Clint eastwood.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Very nice indeed! Where did you get that soundtrack? I would like a copy if you have it.
> What's he building in there?
> The corpse look really rounds out that prop, looks like he got a hold of some that poison under the sink.
> 
> Very nice job, the animation is very well done, and I know that's the hardest part.


Its from Tom Waits Mule Variations album. Buy it on itunes for $1!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This 3 axis looks super cool and I love the Tom Waits routine! Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What _IS_ he building in there?

Gotta love a well-done 3-axis guy


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent movement, very well done!


----------

